
ASUS CEO Reveals Eee PC Sales Numbers, Plans for Touch Eee PCs - nickb
http://blog.laptopmag.com/asus-ceo-reveals-eee-pc-sales-numbers-plans-for-touch-eee-pcs-and-more-eee-family-products
======
hugh
And yet despite all this, I still haven't managed to find one actually for
sale in a store. Where the hell are they?

------
jpuskarich
A short while ago, ASUS was the only maker of these cheap, tiny notebooks. Now
you can find similar products at the same price point from HP, Lenovo, Acer
and others. It'll be interesting to see how well ASUS can grow in this new
landscape.

